# Storm Manor/Storm Manor Cottage - February 2014



## antonymes (Feb 21, 2014)

Visited with NakedEye on a rainy February afternoon. Two for the price of one here. Both pretty empty, but really
full of charm. Not much in the way of history. We did meet the owner as we headed back to the car. His family
bought it in the early sixties, but it had been empty for 7-8 years.

The cottage first…

We're in the countryside, so there has to be an AGA




I have no idea that this was, but it looked cool




Lovely cabinet




A chair




A broken chair




…and a bird. Not a bright idea to sleep here




Big sink




Power, and that was pretty much it.





________________________________


Now, on to the big house. An imposing place. Shot of back only, sorry. Rain was really bad at this
point, as you can see from the water on my lens!




Glassware




The first of many beautiful fireplaces




Here's a second




Everyone loves a big window...




…and a small one




In the kitchen




Zebo




Zebo and shoe




Shall we go upstairs?




What do we have in the blue room? Another fireplace




Brilliant light




Another fireplace




The window




Thanks for looking​


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 21, 2014)

such pretty places coming up at the moment..love the bread oven shot


----------



## antonymes (Feb 21, 2014)

Ninja Kitten said:


> such pretty places coming up at the moment..love the bread oven shot



Thanks NK. This one was a real beauty. Not much inside, but a stunning building.


----------



## mrtoby (Feb 21, 2014)

lovely stuff


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you for that perfect exterior shot - places the habitation in context with the countryside, which for me is all important.Yes a stunning building definitely.


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 21, 2014)

looks an awesome little place that, did you ask the owners why it's been derelict for 7-8 years? seems a waste of such a nice place!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful fireplaces some really nice features & great pics.


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 21, 2014)

Fab find and beautifully captured. I hope you made good use of the grate polish? - those fireplaces certainly deserve some TLC


----------



## Mearing (Feb 21, 2014)

Great pics. Love the fireplaces, seems that the jackdaws love the chimneys too! Thanks.


----------



## skankypants (Feb 21, 2014)

What a corcker!well done both...


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 21, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## Catmandoo (Feb 21, 2014)

Love it!! Epic!


----------



## King Al (Feb 22, 2014)

Great pics antonymes, some really wonderful features there


----------



## Romford Reject (Feb 22, 2014)

I sighed looking at those. Wonderfull stuff


----------



## Pilot (Feb 22, 2014)

As you say - full of charm. Respectfully, I disagree with your comment "not much history". This place oozes history from evey shot. There may be little written, but there is a wealth of atmosphere here, and everything, from the bread over to the construction speaks of its past. Nicely done!


----------



## woodland pixie (Feb 23, 2014)

Beautiful photographs I love every one. The broken chair and bread oven is ace and all those fire places....lush! The cool looking thing you don't know what it is doesn't even have enough legs to make it stand up. It's evidently a magic filing cabinet


----------



## Mardy Bum (Feb 23, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## cheesecrisps (Feb 23, 2014)

lovely place yes pretty empty but whats left really makes up for whats gone love the windows, fire places and that cabinet is stuning well done you.


----------



## stodge65 (Feb 23, 2014)

Would love to go here...brilliant photos...


----------



## amarisfionn (Feb 23, 2014)

Beautiful fireplaces!


----------



## jmcjnr (Feb 23, 2014)

Absolutely georgeous place.Wish I owned it. Looks like the sort of location where you could practice the Bagpipes!! Thanks. Jim.


----------



## Ratters (Feb 23, 2014)

What a beaut


----------



## antonymes (Feb 24, 2014)

jmcjnr said:


> Absolutely georgeous place.Wish I owned it. Looks like the sort of location where you could practice the Bagpipes!! Thanks. Jim.



When we were leaving we met the farmer that owned it. NakedEye asked if he wanted to sell it, but he wasn't up for it. Looked like it had a new roof in recent times. Wouldn't take much to put it right if you didn't mind living extremely remotely.


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 24, 2014)

very nice and liking your processing


----------



## Badger (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice find, nice place & nice photos. I especially like the bread oven & the window. I think that's a Rayburn though rather than an Aga. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## antonymes (Feb 24, 2014)

Badger said:


> Nice find, nice place & nice photos. I especially like the bread oven & the window. I think that's a Rayburn though rather than an Aga. Thanks for sharing these.



I think you're right about the Rayburn.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 25, 2014)

Got some corkers there mate, really nice report


----------



## antonymes (Feb 25, 2014)

Lucky Pants said:


> Got some corkers there mate, really nice report



Thanks LP


----------



## scribble (Feb 25, 2014)

The blue room looks freshly swept. That's eerie.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Feb 27, 2014)

Absolutely cracking report. Excellent photo's thanks.


----------



## Dani1978 (Mar 20, 2014)

Really gorgeous pics, soft and serene. Can't wait to see more of your posts!!! :-D


----------



## hnmisty (Jun 18, 2014)

I do like a good fireplace- some stunners there!


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jun 19, 2014)

Everybody needs a tin of Zebo around... Excellent photos and loving the caption in between! Thank you


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (Jun 19, 2014)

Lovely shots. Like the tree through the net curtain shot


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 19, 2014)

Superb....


----------

